# Piraya Feeding In A 300 Gallon



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice , did you get them small?
my REds wont come like that , i would have to hide for them to feed


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

I got them in November. They were about 4 inches.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

not bad of size to get them , i started mine from less then inch to grow them up myself . Just passed ick with saltbath so they are in good health plus added new media in filter .


----------



## atariot (Feb 10, 2018)

nice piraya !







where actually piraya habitat from?


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

^^^atariot, the piraya comes from sao francisco river basin in brazil...nice avatar


----------

